# MSI Radeon HD 7970 Lightning Overclocked to 1800 MHz Core, 7.70 GHz Memory



## btarunr (Mar 20, 2012)

If you thought MSI made too much song and dance about the product design of its R7970 Lightning, particularly the GPU Reactor module, think again. When augmented with liquid nitrogen cooling, the card has the electrical muscle required to sustain 1.7V, and facilitate a staggering 1800 MHz core clock speed, with 1925 MHz memory (7.70 GHz GDDR5 effective), churning out a gargantuan memory bandwidth of close to 370 GB/s, all thanks to the genius of Swedish proverclocker Elmor. 

This R7970 Lightning on 'roid-rage was stable enough to bag a 3DMark 11 (performance preset) score of P15035 points. The rest of the test-bed consisted of an Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition six-core chip clocked at 5207 MHz, with 4 GB (4x 1 GB) DDR3 memory clocked at 2314 MHz, and MSI Big Bang XPower II motherboard, to seat it all. Perhaps this is an indication that AMD Radeon HD 7900 can work wonders on potent non-reference designs, such as MSI's R7970 Lightning.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## theubersmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Any photos of his setup around? I'm curious to see it.


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Why is everyone benching 3dmark11? I does not say anything to me! 3dmark06 and 3dmark vantage does
Nice clocks btw!!!


----------



## btarunr (Mar 20, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> Why is everyone benching 3dmark11? I does not say anything to me! 3dmark06 and 3dmark vantage does
> Nice clocks btw!!!



3DMark06 and older = "too old/unreliable"
Vantage = "omgz physx bias/unfit for testing ATI"

Not my arguments 



theubersmurf said:


> Any photos of his setup around? I'm curious to see it.



The screenshot is the only content I got. Maybe those pics will be out very soon.


----------



## Supercrit (Mar 20, 2012)

3d06 is very irrelevant for high end cards today, they hit CPU bottleneck very easily, and 3d06 is extremely CPU bound.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 20, 2012)

Bahh who cares about this! LN2 is so outta reach for 99% of the users this makes no sence to me whatever... :shadedshu


----------



## DOM (Mar 20, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> Why is everyone benching 3dmark11? I does not say anything to me! 3dmark06 and 3dmark vantage does
> Nice clocks btw!!!


 06 is not a good benchmark to go by, its scores heavily on cpu

vantage and 11 are good for newer cards



btarunr said:


> 3DMark06 and older = "too old/unreliable"
> Vantage = "omgz physx bias/unfit for testing ATI"
> 
> Not my arguments


the new ver of vantage doesnt let you use physx on nvidia


----------



## Steven B (Mar 20, 2012)

go elmor!!!!!


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 20, 2012)

As cool as this maybe, I'm more into 24/7 clocks.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Mar 20, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Bahh who cares about this! LN2 is so outta reach for 99% of the users this makes no sence to me whatever... :shadedshu





Delta6326 said:


> As cool as this maybe, I'm more into 24/7 clocks.



Than why do you post... why did you look at it?

LN2 is a very niche market sure but it does show off the pure muscle of CPU/GPU/tested hardware

Also it is for setting world records. good luck getting close to that score on your "24/7 clocks"

So go back to playing your video games because LN2 is only getting more popular.


----------



## theubersmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> As cool as this maybe, I'm more into 24/7 clocks.


For the largest part I agree with you, but at 1800 core I'm a little more interested, it says something about _potential_ 24/7 clocks...sort of, if those clocks come close to scaling w/ temp fairly well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Why is it everytime a post about a World Record appears people are like "WHAT I CAN'T RUN THIS 24/7!!11!"? Like it for what it is, these cards OC very well, I run 1300mhz on mine 24/7 and thats more than enough. So it's not like the cards don't OC well when not using LN2. It's a World Record, the day that 99% of us can pull of 24/7 WR's is the day it's not a WR (I can't believe that needs to be explained).


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2012)

nickbaldwin86 said:


> Than why do you post... why did you look at it?
> 
> LN2 is a very niche market sure but it does show off the pure muscle of CPU/GPU/tested hardware
> 
> ...



You mean less popular. Every time something like this is posted there's more and more posts about preferring 24/7 clocks. In the past when it was less about access and sponsorship people were more impressed by this stuff. And for future reference I doubt someone unimpressed with record clock speed will be obsessed with record benchmark scores, so that was a poor "nah nah nah" counter.


----------



## Salsoolo (Mar 20, 2012)

it does say something about future gpus (clock-wise)
i think 1ghz would be the norm in next generation gpus


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 20, 2012)

WTF it's core 2 duo speed, LOL


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 20, 2012)

Salsoolo said:


> it does say something about future gpus (clock-wise)
> i think 1ghz would be the norm in next generation gpus



It's kinda normal now.  GTX 680 is 1GHz, HD 7870 is 1GHz.


----------



## bmwmaster (Mar 20, 2012)

I also would prefer 24/7 clock limits. What is the sense of showing the reachable power with LN ? No one needs this info ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 20, 2012)

nickbaldwin86 said:


> Than why do you post... why did you look at it?
> 
> LN2 is a very niche market sure but it does show off the pure muscle of CPU/GPU/tested hardware
> 
> ...



Troll 

I believe myself and Delta6326 were just station our own opinion. I didn't think we asked you to come up with some silly ass response....

~movin along~

Oh hey about the AMD HD8970


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 20, 2012)

I wonder why his PCI-E is running at x16 1.1 and not 3.0 with a SB-E build. I guess GPU-Z could be misreporting since OpenCL appears to be missing as well unless I'm missing something. Maybe you need the SDK installed for it to show up?


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Mar 20, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Troll
> 
> I believe myself and Delta6326 were just station our own opinion. I didn't think we asked you to come up with some silly ass response....
> 
> ...



HHAHAHAHAAH you calling me a troll with your troll post... you have nothing to add to the thread but yet you just keep posting... shows by you post count that you have a lot of meaningless posts


----------



## DOM (Mar 20, 2012)

Tpu has changed before ppl would like this now bunch of ppl are just trolling about it not being 24/7

If you don't like ocing turn off the screen


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2012)

DOM said:


> Tpu has changed before ppl would like this now bunch of ppl are just trolling about it not being 24/7
> 
> If you don't low ocing turn off the screen



OC'ing has always been niche. LN2 stuff is a niche of a niche.  You can never cater to everyone.


I wonder what the power consumption was like....1.7V is pretty killer!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> OC'ing has always been niche. LN2 stuff is a niche of a niche.  You can never cater to everyone.
> 
> 
> I wonder what the power consumption was like....1.7V is pretty killer!


Yeah what's the formula to figure wattage on these gpu's Dave?

1.70 X ? = W?


----------



## neliz (Mar 20, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I wonder why his PCI-E is running at x16 1.1 and not 3.0 with a SB-E build. I guess GPU-Z could be misreporting since OpenCL appears to be missing as well unless I'm missing something. Maybe you need the SDK installed for it to show up?



Powersaving. Since the GPU and other components downclock in idle.
If you actually run GPU-Z you should be able to notice this yourself. There's a question mark next to the Bus Interface, click that and you can start a small furmark app which puts the card under load, it should switch to its normal speed at that point in time.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't see why people are making a big deal about me saying that this is *Cool* but I would like to see these in 24/7 clocks. I guess people prefer these to only be obtainable with LN2.

Just saying WR aren't that crazy hard to get, when it comes to computers, all you need is money and resources, heck most of the top OC people get there stuff handed to them so they don't have to spend load of money are parts.


----------



## DOM (Mar 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> OC'ing has always been niche. LN2 stuff is a niche of a niche.  You can never cater to everyone.
> 
> 
> I wonder what the power consumption was like....1.7V is pretty killer!



wth is low  thats what i get for posting from my phone 


but theres been more of this its on ln2 bs not 24/7

its like how many brain cells have you killed to even consider posting in a thread that is about ocing on ln2 :shadedshu

i should be ocing on ln2 soon i hope.. finaly going to have reg 8hr work day today  but dont think there going to be giving me my 2days off this weekend 

it would be nice to have someone other then my kids here when benching but i know no one that does this let alone oc in my town


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 20, 2012)

I would care more if it was a reliable OC, instead of an LN2 suicide run.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2012)

btarunr said:


> 3DMark06 and older = "too old/unreliable"
> Vantage = "omgz physx bias/unfit for testing ATI"
> 
> Not my arguments
> ...


06 is influenced heavily by CPU speed as well as cores. Its still reliable, never wasnt.

Vantage also now, by default, has PhysX disabled, so thats a non issue at most places. 

Thank god those arent your arguments. 

EDIT: DOM, PM me your whereabouts in TX. I know a few people scattered around the state you can go cold with. 

I tried to look for a hwbot submission but do not see it/the rig.


----------



## DOM (Mar 21, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> 06 is influenced heavily by CPU speed as well as cores. Its still reliable, never wasnt.
> 
> Vantage also now, by default, has PhysX disabled, so thats a non issue at most places.
> 
> ...



the card isnt out so no scores on the bot just that ss that i seen


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 21, 2012)

suicide or not ,Ln2 or not ,thats impressive, anyone seen a 7970 review of one waterblocked

i cant see the prices staying this high for long either what with exhorbatant new gpu's(price wise )on the horizon  the markets in for a rattle imho


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm also more interested in 24/7 clock's, and we have already seen just how well these 7 series card's clock on air so it's good to see some people pushing with super cooling 

I mean c'mon look at those speed's!  We're talking almost 2GHz core speed and almost 8GHz mem speed with over 370GHz of bandwith!! That is simply INSANE!! Good job MSI and good job elmor?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 21, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Troll
> 
> ~movin along~
> 
> Oh hey about the AMD HD8970



 Troll accuses Troll of Trolling... Trolls Trolling Trolls?

His response wasn't silly at all. You see a 1.8ghz GPU clock and you come in here and complain about it not being done on cooling that isn't used 24/7... I mean if that wasn't obvious by the thread title. Do you open up a Guinness book and just dismiss it all because 99% (a lot greater percent actually) can't achieve those goals? Just makes no sense, and if you have the right to state a silly opinion, anyone else has the right to respond to it with some logic.

Now I'm off to try and run WR clocks on air cooling and complain when thats not possible.




m1dg3t said:


> I'm also more interested in 24/7 clock's, and we have already seen just how well these 7 series card's clock on air so it's good to see some people pushing with super cooling
> 
> I mean c'mon look at those speed's!  We're talking almost 2GHz core speed and almost 8GHz mem speed with over 370GHz of bandwith!! That is simply INSANE!! Good job MSI and good job elmor?



It's pretty well known what these cards can do. With only using software even the reference air cooler can support max voltage (1.3v), between 1200 - 1300mhz is a great OC, some find stability between 1300 - 1375 for benching. If your looking for 24/7 clocks, they won't be found in the new sections, just check people System Details under their name, see what clocks they got (I got mine listed for my new build with 7970). Average people without sponsors are where you are going to find 24/7 clocks. If there was a new posts made for everytime one of us hit 1300mhz, it would be pretty silly (this isn't directed at you), so I don't see why people complain about a post like this, do they want news posts about all of us non-professional overclockers getting good clocks?


----------



## bear jesus (Mar 21, 2012)

each time there is a news article about a liquid nitrogen overclock can this thread just be pasted in to it? It has all the comments that are said every time there is another one.

F1 racing cars are so awesome for every day use, grocery shopping. taking the kids to school but i supposed a drag racer may be better for taking the kids to school


----------



## Nihilus (Mar 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Troll accuses Troll of Trolling... Trolls Trolling Trolls?
> 
> His response wasn't silly at all. You see a 1.8ghz GPU clock and you come in here and complain about it not being done on cooling that isn't used 24/7... I mean if that wasn't obvious by the thread title. Do you open up a Guinness book and just dismiss it all because 99% (a lot greater percent actually) can't achieve those goals? Just makes no sense, and if you have the right to state a silly opinion, anyone else has the right to respond to it with some logic.
> 
> Now I'm off to try and run WR clocks on air cooling and complain when thats not possible.



Well said, i hope people start getting the point here.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2012)

This place will never understand its purpose since its not geared towards overclocking and extreme benching. These people arent trying to test the viability of an "F1" racing car as a grocery getter.


----------



## bear jesus (Mar 21, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> This place will never understand its purpose since its not geared towards overclocking and extreme benching. These people arent trying to test the viability of an "F1" racing car as a grocery getter.



I know not the best example but i was trying to say people keep looking at these articles from the wrong angle.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 21, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> This place will never understand its purpose since its not geared towards overclocking and extreme benching.



That's not really it...it's just the most users that post regularily on the forum are gmaers, not benchers. They understand, but they detest marketing that has no appeal to their uses....pretty basic stuff, IMHO.

Personally, i Don't care either way. I'll run LN2 from time to time, but when I want to know what I should be looking for for clocks, HWBOT is where I go.


Get where I'm headed here?


I mean, the posts complaining about those voicing their opinion about the marketing are jstu useless as those doing the original complaining. It's very much too-sided here, with no grey in between.

Personally, I wanna see this stuff...seems liek 28nm is allowing for higher clocks than 40nm...which is nice to see.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> That's not really it...it's just the most users that post regularily on the forum are gmaers, not benchers. They understand, but they detest marketing that has no appeal to their uses....pretty basic stuff, IMHO.
> 
> Personally, i Don't care either way. I'll run LN2 from time to time, but when I want to know what I should be looking for for clocks, HWBOT is where I go.
> 
> ...



I have a 450hp car, but when I watch videos of cars dynoing 2500+ hp I don't complain about them not being a daily driver. I acknowledge them as being cool for what they are. I don't see how World Record clocks are any different than that. I acknowledge that it's a great feat, they are amazing clocks, and I can't run those clocks 24/7, I just accept it for what it is.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I have a 450hp car, but when I watch videos of cars dynoing 2500  hp I don't complain about them not being a daily driver. I acknowledge them as being cool for what they are. I don't see how World Record clocks are any different than that. I acknowledge that it's a great feat, they are amazing clocks, and I can't run those clocks 24/7, I just accept it for what it is.



That's great. Not everyone holds the same opinion as you, and just because you do not agree, doesn't make you or them right either. The fact that people don't agree on the subject should point you to how niche it really is. It's not like everyone here is rocking the latest greatest, so clearly not everyone has uses for this sort of stuff. Majority here doesn't even have current-gen VGAs, CPUs, or anything else.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> That's not really it...it's just the most users that post regularily on the forum are gmaers, not benchers. They understand, but they detest marketing that has no appeal to their uses....pretty basic stuff, IMHO.
> 
> Personally, i Don't care either way. I'll run LN2 from time to time, but when I want to know what I should be looking for for clocks, HWBOT is where I go.
> 
> ...


Thats a part of it too. 

Its not a bad thing at all. There are some great people here. its just not this place's 
'thing'. Im good enough, smart enough, and dog gone it, people like me - Stuart Smalley


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 21, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Thats a part of it too.
> 
> Its not a bad thing at all. There are some great people here. its just not this place's
> 'thing'. Im good enough, smart enough, and dog gone it, people like me - Stuart Smalley



...now you're starting to get it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

This is an amazing feat, I just wonder how well aftermarket fans would do and I dont mean what card companies equip these cards with.


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 21, 2012)

1,8 ghz is pretty amazing speed, can't wait till 1,5ghz becomes stock clock or at least air oc maybe 20 nm?


----------



## Janus67 (Mar 21, 2012)

Those are some incredibly impressive clocks, you know that card was zombied and volt-modded like crazy, though.  Would love to see a pic of the soldering that was done to get those volts.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow now that is what I call an overclock, that's impressive....be awesome if they tested a DX11 game title too ^_^

On another note, when did TPU get invested with fuckbag trolls?


----------



## okidna (Mar 21, 2012)

Just for comparison, this is what this card can do on air (factory cooling) : http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/03/20/msi_r7970_lightning_video_card_review/3


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 21, 2012)

okidna said:


> Just for comparison, this is what this card can do on air (factory cooling) : http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/03/20/msi_r7970_lightning_video_card_review/3



That's not impressive at all, i've seen many reference cards do better than that.

I was hoping for at least 1,3 ghz stable on air.


----------



## DOM (Mar 21, 2012)

These cards are not ment to be run on stock cooling 24/7 

But the ppl that use them for ocing and reg ppl see it and wanna buy them its marketing


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 21, 2012)

True... but less then 1.2Ghz for a card like this...
Makes it look like it was designed only for LN2 and upwards.
The lightning HD6970 wasn't the best HD6970 aswell..
But the GTX580 lightning was a whole different story when i was able to achieve 980 core with this thing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> That's not impressive at all, i've seen many reference cards do better than that.
> 
> I was hoping for at least 1,3 ghz stable on air.



ya know why dont you find out for yourself


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 21, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya know why dont you find out for yourself



I'd do that only problem is i dont have a dime right now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> I'd do that only problem is i dont have a dime right now.



Ill be building a rig later this year, Probably a Refresh of the 7 series inside


----------



## Fairlady-z (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes yes yes....but can it play Crysis...oh wait that was 5 years ago lol. This is neat, but id probably burn my face off with LN lol.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 21, 2012)

There you go, added picture of Elmor's beast.


----------



## Steven B (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MvOFQYGbXSY

lol Elmor! It is pretty cool vids they make, i just wish they would let me talk into the camera.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> That's great. Not everyone holds the same opinion as you, and just because you do not agree, doesn't make you or them right either. The fact that people don't agree on the subject should point you to how niche it really is. It's not like everyone here is rocking the latest greatest, so clearly not everyone has uses for this sort of stuff. Majority here doesn't even have current-gen VGAs, CPUs, or anything else.



My point was more this seems to be only a computer thing. Anytime I watch videos or hear about these insane cars, I don't hear people saying anything about it not being a daily driver. Just kind of puzzling as theres a lot more gear heads out there than there is tech heads, and with the larger audience they still seem to have an understanding of what a world record means. I'm not saying others aren't allowed their opinions, I'm just putting the reasoning out there behind mine. Like I said earlier, discounting this is like opening up a Guinness and discounting it all because everyone can't accomplish those goals. 

By the same reasoning, not everyones hardware is current like you said. So we shouldn't post news about new products as it doesn't effect most of the readers here. News is news, if I see a headline that doesn't interest me, I move on, I don't pop in to complain about it usually, and it seems all too common that others do. People are just too negative these days.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2012)

+1 ^^.

But they get paid to post news... and on top of that, it creates controversy as it has little to do with the demographic, which creates posts, which create more page views which creates more money for the site.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 21, 2012)

Point taken, 1Kurgan1. Personally I see it as feedback towards a lack of marketing directly to "average" users, who are the majority. Your analogy about gearheads might be apt though, altohugh I think there's a bit more brand loyalty i nthe PC market, as nearly every segment, as I said before is highly polarized. It's Intel, or AMD; nVidia, or AMD; LN2 clocking, or not.  It's not negativity, it's fanboyism, which is WAAY more eveident in the PC market.


Nice to see that elmor used an MSI motherboard too! Thanks for adding the pic BTA.



EarthDog said:


> which create more page views which creates more money for the site.



Traffic is good, but I don't think traffic really relates to more money here...there's no ads in the forum.


----------



## cowie (Mar 21, 2012)

OC windforce's 7980 lightning on air 1300/1800!!!
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?279826-MSI-7970-Lightning

The thing thats gets me jelly is there afterbuner be custom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR25pWxfKHk


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Point taken, 1Kurgan1. Personally I see it as feedback towards a lack of marketing directly to "average" users, who are the majority. Your analogy about gearheads might be apt though, altohugh I think there's a bit more brand loyalty i nthe PC market, as nearly every segment, as I said before is highly polarized. It's Intel, or AMD; nVidia, or AMD; LN2 clocking, or not.  It's not negativity, it's fanboyism, which is WAAY more eveident in the PC market.
> 
> 
> Nice to see that elmor used an MSI motherboard too! Thanks for adding the pic BTA.
> ...


News articles are on the front page, people look at them through the forums if they dont land on the front page first............which = front page views  = Moneh or more advertisers due to page hits, alexa ranks, etc.  

And there are PLENTY of gear heads with brand loyalty/fanboyisn.. I used to be one when I had time... though I was a 'ricer'. Plenty of Chevy, Ford, Dodge, Honda people around and trust me, they are just as loyal as the PC industry.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 21, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> And there are PLENTY of gear heads with brand loyalty/fanboyisn.. I used to be one when I had time... though I was a 'ricer'. Plenty of Chevy, Ford, Dodge, Honda people around and trust me, they are just as loyal as the PC industry.



Sure, but in cars, there are more brand options.


----------



## Jonap_1st (Mar 21, 2012)

30% increase w/ air cooling is absolutely amazing,  you can beat 6990 or even 6970 on crossfire. 

i dont get a it, if there's someone who wants to try using LN2 setup for 24/7? who wants to pouring LN2 every 5 - 10 seconds for 24/7? that guy must be an idiot..

if it's true (it seems to be..) that 100Mhz clock increase on 7970 would bring 10% faster performance, try to get watercooling. maybe you can push it to 1,4k or even 1,5k. that's 50% faster than regular 7970 and barely match 580 SLI. and also with watercooling, you surely can run it 24/7 since it's much more convenient than LN2 setup..


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Sure, but in cars, there are more brand options.


Whats that have to do with the price of rice in China? 

The blatently obvious point was that there are fanboy's with cars too . Doesnt matter if there are 10 brands or two, they are fanboys and are just as loyal even with MORE choices further supporting my point.




Jonap_1st said:


> i dont get a it, if there's someone who wants to try using LN2 setup for 24/7? who wants to pouring LN2 every 5 - 10 seconds for 24/7? that guy must be an idiot..


LN2 is not a 24/7 solution...it was never intended to be. Its for benchmarking for a couple hours at a time. Those idiots do not exist.


Back on topic, I still didnt see that reactor core in the screenshot... was it used?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 21, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Whats that have to do with the price of rice in China?
> 
> The blatently obvious point was that there are fanboy's with cars too.



Just like it's blatantly obvious that those that aren't into LN2 are gonna comment and say they don't care.


ANd now that we've come full circle, let's move on. 


I wanna see more pics of these cards running, and more benches, hopefully showing what the GPU Reactor adds, if anything, to daily running, whether it be one water or air.


----------



## jaredpace (Mar 21, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> WTF it's core 2 duo speed, LOL



haha


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Just like it's blatantly obvious that those that aren't into LN2 are gonna comment and say they don't care.


Preaching to the chior. That was Kurgan(?) making that point... not me. 

EDIT: I bet Neliz knows if the reactor was on there....


----------



## Jonap_1st (Mar 21, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Whats that have to do with the price of rice in China?
> 
> The blatently obvious point was that there are fanboy's with cars too . Doesnt matter if there are 10 brands or two, they are fanboys and are just as loyal even with MORE choices further supporting my point.
> 
> ...



wanting to achieve that clocks for 24/7, maybe (or surely) none of those idi*ts were exist. i'm just pointing at some people who *prefering* to be like that..


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Just like it's blatantly obvious that those that aren't into LN2 are gonna comment and say they don't care.



I don't really care about LN2 or benching myself for that matter but as i mentioned earlier i still like to see people pushing hardware to the max! 




cadaveca said:


> ANd now that we've come full circle, let's move on.
> 
> 
> I wanna see more pics of these cards running, and more benches, hopefully showing what the GPU Reactor adds, if anything, to daily running, whether it be one water or air.



+1


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 21, 2012)

Found some pics(credit goes to OC_Windforce):













Looks like VRM LEDs indicate loading, nice, gonna match well with MSI board LEDs and Corsair AirFLOW PRO:







Nice touch addng an extended Crossfire bridge in the box rather than one of the shorter ones, too. The more I see of this card, the more I want it. Dammit


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2012)

Its so sexy....

Im not one for bling, but this does look cool.

I still wish, for the extreme benching crowd, we can know if that GPU reactor fits with a GPU pot...I hate to say it, but if it cant (and didnt for Elmore's run), kind of shows its not really needed if even on DI/LN2 you are hitting 1800Mhz...


----------



## NHKS (Mar 21, 2012)

The fans/heatsink seem to work pretty good @load, 
even with 1.35v(OC) the load temps were 70C (ambient 18C)..  thats respectable indeed!








@EarthDog, yes, the GPU reactor 'cover' can be removed..


----------



## radrok (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd be tempted to chill bananas and break them on a desk with LN2 , anyway it's not safe to keep such thing because of Jason X 

Awesome clocks, this feat mustn't make you think of anything else other than the marvelous engineering put on this card PCB, this is what I get out of WRs, more than scores alone 

On another note: MSI please make a Lightning edition of the upcoming HD 7990, dual GPUs need more love.


----------



## naram-sin (Mar 21, 2012)

theubersmurf said:


> For the largest part I agree with you, but at 1800 core I'm a little more interested, it says something about _potential_ 24/7 clocks...sort of, if those clocks come close to scaling w/ temp fairly well.



Meaning you'll settle nicely with I dunno... 1500 MHz @ -70°C?  Just joking... who knows, someday, maybe in a retirement home, we'll make do with 2GHz GPU under stock cooling...

Actually, I just can't wait to see this compared to 680


----------



## neliz (Mar 21, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Its so sexy....
> 
> Im not one for bling, but this does look cool.
> 
> I still wish, for the extreme benching crowd, we can know if that GPU reactor fits with a GPU pot...I hate to say it, but if it cant (and didnt for Elmore's run), kind of shows its not really needed if even on DI/LN2 you are hitting 1800Mhz...



GPU Reactor is installed with LN2, just use paper tissues on the back against condensation, you can easily push the pins through the paper.

first-hand experience.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2012)

Thats awesome.... 

Thanks Neliz for the confirmation.


----------

